# Adobe Hack



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I thought there was a thread on this somewhere, but I can't find it. Apparently there were more accounts compromised than originally thought.

Adobe hack: At least 38 million accounts breached



> The software-maker said that it now believed usernames and encrypted passwords had been stolen from about 38 million of its active users.
> 
> It added that the attackers had also accessed details from an unspecified number of accounts that had been unused for two or more years.
> 
> The firm had originally said 2.9 million accounts had been affected.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Mine was one of the older accounts hacked. Since I had not given Adobe any CC info and the Password was unique, I am not overly concerned. Rather I viewed it as a warning shot over the bow. If you must have Credit Card info hanging around online, use a card for only that purpose, insist your bank change that number on a routine basis, and keep the limit as low as possible.


----------



## squaresnappr (Aug 27, 2009)

I have zero liability on my credit cards against fraudulent use on internet or will it not apply in this case.

Fortunately, my account wasn't hacked.


----------

